# TPAN offers free services in Chicago



## EphemeralStick (Jun 2, 2016)

TPAN, or Test Positive Awareness Network, is providing various services for free to any homeless youth or persons that need them. These include free HIV testing as well as free Hep C testing. They also have a free needle exchange and they distribute EVZIO, a naloxone auto-injector on a first come first basis.

EVZIO is used in the event of an opioid emergency such as a heroin overdose. It will temporarily reverse the effects of opioids. For more information visit http://www.evzio.com/patient/

TPAN is located 5050 N Broadway, Suite 300, Chicago IL, 60640
They are open Mon-Thur from 10am to 8pm and Fridays from 10am to 2pm

http://tpan.com/


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 2, 2016)

Naloxone same as narcan.

Plenty of people have been rescued from overdose with that life saver.


----------

